# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Ink Brushes for Photoshop?

## JFJohnny5

Hey all. I want to try some "hand drawn" maps in PS. I don't really see anything along the lines of, "I'm an ink brush, use me." So does anyone have any brushes or tips/advice on how to make the most of what I have? Maybe some suggested brush dynamics? I have a Wacom tablet.

----------


## Carnildo

Grab a stock hard round brush, check shape dynamics, set minimum size to 0% and set to pressure -voila, solid ink brush. You can start tweaking it out with opacity settings and the like for a more specific effect if you so desire, but that's the basic brush.

----------


## ravells

Hi JF, What do you mean by an 'ink brush' something like a rotring mapping pen (which gives you a solid line of uniform width), or a calligraphic pen (increases line width with pressure and/or tilt and/or rotation?), Something with slightly fuzzy edges? PS Can do all these. Do you know how to access the default brushes by clicking the small triangle in the brush tab? (PS comes with quite a few default brushes). This is a very quick tutorial as to how to define new brushes, but there are loads more tutorials on the internet.

----------


## JFJohnny5

Thanks guys. And yeah ravells, I've messed with different brush settings and the presets. I guess the more I think about it, it's not so much the technical side of how to make different "ink-looking" brushes, I'm actually looking more for some insight into the artistic process people use. I like my tablet, and I have plenty of times where I reach for it over the mouse, but I see some of the amazing work people are doing here and I have a hard time replicating the effects. I guess that makes this more of a tutorial request than a software question, huh?

----------


## RobA

Please don't take this the wrong way, but can you draw with a pen/pencil?  If so, you should be able to draw with a tablet.

-Rob A>

----------

